# Xanax v. Inderal for public speaking



## Quillbee (Apr 17, 2010)

Hello,

I'm currently being treated for recurring panic attacks while giving speeches. I'm currently in grad school and am facing all the final presentations for this semester. My doctor has prescribed Xanax, but from what I've read Inderal seems to work better for my particular issue - my heart racing so fast during my speech that I can't speak clearly and I choke. It sounds something like, "Hi, my name is Quillbee (gasp) and my project is about (gasp)..." 

I don't really have a problem with anxiety leading up to a speech, I can be very relaxed beforehand talking to my friends and professor in the class - and then this pounding panic rears its head when I open my mouth. It's very frustrating, because I'm generally very comfortable and friendly with the people in my classes, but then I get up there and it sounds like I'm unhinged. :no

My experience with Xanax is that it makes me sleepy beforehand, but does not address the heart racing and shakiness while I speak at all. Should I ask about switching to Inderal? 

Also - if you don't know when exactly you're going to be presenting (if it could be anytime within a three-hour class), when do you take Inderal? 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## mike8803 (Feb 21, 2010)

Try Xanax 1 MG first.


----------



## peterj1986 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi, I have a similar problem, although suffer a fair bit of anticipatory anxiety before the speeches. Inderal at 40 - 80 mg will work a treat for the physical side of things and that sounds like that is all you need cover for.

I've used Inderal for years with great success but want to combine with xanax for better effect. I believe you can combine the two together.


----------



## Quillbee (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you. I will ask about Inderal. Hopefully my doctor will be open to this. She only prescribed .25 MG of Xanax, if she doesn't want me on Inderal I'll ask if I can up my Xanax dosage. It doesn't matter to me how relaxed I am beforehand if I can't speak during the actual event. :afr


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

inderal isnt hard to get. Your doc would be 1000 times more likely to give you inderal than up your xanax.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

WTH , 40MG?

You can try 20MG inderal and .5-1MG xanax together.

You could try take it 30min to 1 hour before hand.


----------



## Quillbee (Apr 17, 2010)

My doctor ended up prescribing 20 MG, and said it was okay to use with Xanax if I felt it was needed. 

I still don't know when to take it, she said an hour before the presentation but I don't know when I'll be going. So, I'm going to take it an hour before class and hope that I'm one of the first presenters. Otherwise, I'll just hope that the effects last through the class. :/


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Quillbee said:


> My doctor ended up prescribing 20 MG, and said it was okay to use with Xanax if I felt it was needed.
> 
> I still don't know when to take it, she said an hour before the presentation but I don't know when I'll be going. So, I'm going to take it an hour before class and hope that I'm one of the first presenters. Otherwise, I'll just hope that the effects last through the class. :/


try it out first. 1 hour is good. it will last.

GLUCK


----------



## deltan144 (Mar 11, 2009)

i have been taking inderal + diazapam (valium) for presentation in classes and it will kill your anxiety at least by 90%.

If you just take inderal alone, you wont display any physical symptoms, but you wont be feeling confident whereas taking a benzo alone, you can feel confident, but the physical symptoms such as voice trembling, and shaking might be present.

My best recommendation is take both.
i usually take 40mg inderal and 2 valium 5mg when i first started, but now its been reduced since now i dont feel the dependence for them anymore as i have gotten more confident with class presentation.


----------



## ashatan (Feb 10, 2011)

I have the same exact problem... i was wondering if anyone can let me know what my chances are of getting the xanax and inderal presrcribed to me by my doctor because im 18 and ive never taken it before. im worried she wont give it to me. also, how many tablets do they give you? about 20? or is it less than that bc i know im going to have to present later on in the future for sure, god knows when and im literally living in fear...so i dont wanna keep going back and asking for more.


----------

